# Adding Pics



## Whitewolf (Mar 13, 2014)

I am sorry but I still don't know how to add pics in our posts.......

Dennis


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

When replying to a previous post, click as though you are going to reply. At the bottom right of the resulting window, you will see a pale button that says "More Reply Options". Click that button. You will be taken to a new screen. At the bottom of that screen (you will have to scroll down) there is a heading that reads "Attach Files" and a button below that which says "Browse". Click the "Browse" button. You can then scroll through the files on your computer to find the file you want and double click it; the address of the file on your computer will appear in the window. Then click the button which says "Attach This File". After a brief time, a thumbnail of the photo will appear to the left with a button to the right that says "Add to Post". (There is also a Delete button in case you got the wrong photo.) Position your cursor in your message where you want the photo to appear and then click the "Add to Post" button.









Then you can carry on typing or whatever. You can insert several photos this way. When you are finished, click the "Add Reply" button.

If you are starting a new thread, I think you are automatically taken to the window with the Attach Files button at the bottom.

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Alternately, to add a picture from another website you click the icon above the text box that looks like a Polaroid of a tree. When you do a box will pop up and in it you copy the address of the picture you want to put it (make sure it has a .jpg or similar at the end).

It will put the picture where your cursor is at the time you click the Polaroid tree-looking icon, so if you're at the end of the post and add a pic then it comes out at the bottom, like this:


----------



## Whitewolf (Mar 13, 2014)

Thanks guys!!! very appreciated.....

Dennis


----------



## gbeauvin (Mar 7, 2014)

I typically use photobucket. You can upload your images to a hosting site (such as photobucket.com), and they will give you a variety of options for linking to the photo. I typically choose the one that just say "img" or "embedded image", and you get a code that you just paste into your forum poist and voila! a picutre. Sometimes I use the "thumbnail" instead so I get a little picture that you can click on to get the bigger picture (if I'm posting a particularly large number of photos, for instance).

-GB


----------



## LazarusLong (Dec 19, 2013)

B) Nice. The poker forum didn't have it's own uploader so it was a pain. This is great. Not that I have anything to show...


----------

